# Happy Birthday Buried Alive



## scareme

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Dean!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## ScareShack

Have a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lotus

Happy Birthday Dean


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Happy Birthday Dean...Cheers!!


----------



## Lilly

Have a great Birthday BA...


----------



## scream1973

Happy Birthday Dean


----------



## Moon Dog

Happy Birthday Buried Alive!


----------



## Bloodhound

Happy Birthday Dean


----------



## slimy

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy Birthday!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Happy Birthday BuriedAlive!!!*


----------



## Fangs

Happy Birthday BuriedAlive!!!!! Hope you have a great day and get lots and lots of prop goodies!!


----------



## DeathTouch

Happpy Birthday Buried Alive!


----------



## Adam I

Happy Birthday


----------



## hawkchucker

Happy Bday Deanno. May you have tons more!


----------



## pyro

happy birthday dean


----------



## perdidoman

*Happy Birthday!!*


----------



## Vlad

Happy Birthday Buried alive. WooooooHoooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Happy Birthday Dean. Remind me to buy you a birthday drink at MHC.


----------



## BuriedAlive

Thank you everybody. I've been so busy lately, I nearly forgot about my birthday. Of course, the older I get, the more I want to forget my birthday, or is it I become more forgetful as I get older? What was I talking about, lol. Anyways, thanks to my haunted extended family for remembering. And Vic, I'm going to hold you to that drink at MHC. A L.I. Iced Tea will hit the spot.


----------



## IshWitch

That is terrible to forget about your birthday!

Until you are over 42, then it is okay!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

BuriedAlive said:


> A L.I. Iced Tea will hit the spot.


You got it.


----------



## Ghostess

Happy belated fellow Gemini!


----------



## SpectreTTM

Happy Belated Birthday Dean.
Hope you had a good one.


----------

